# Extralite E-Bones - Anyone used 'em?



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

These run about 590g complete with b/b and 53/39 chainrings. Look like a good weight saver at a reasonable price, anyone know anything about them? What else could I consider?


----------



## sparrowlegs (Dec 7, 2006)

Reasonable price? What price can you get them for?

I must admit they sound and look great, I'd be interested in users views.


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

When I say reasonable I me 485 euro for crank, bottom bracket and chainrings delivered to NZ.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

Not sure if this is the exact one, but fairwheelbikes did a bunch of testing on a bunch of different cranks.

http://www.fairwheelbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=5991

Not sure where the pricepoint falls, but also consider the lightning cranks-- also, if you're looking for a lightweight crankset and it doesn't have to be new, I have a set of zipp vumaquads that are used- a few scratches, but perfect working order w/ a steel bb that's hardly used (53/39, 172.5)-- PM me if you're interested, I'm going under 50% of cost new, more like 60% or more less.


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

Mdeth1313 said:


> Not sure if this is the exact one, but fairwheelbikes did a bunch of testing on a bunch of different cranks.
> 
> http://www.fairwheelbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=5991
> 
> Not sure where the pricepoint falls, but also consider the lightning cranks-- also, if you're looking for a lightweight crankset and it doesn't have to be new, I have a set of zipp vumaquads that are used- a few scratches, but perfect working order w/ a steel bb that's hardly used (53/39, 172.5)-- PM me if you're interested, I'm going under 50% of cost new, more like 60% or more less.


Send me some photo's, details of weight and how many $$$ etc. Blown a load on a campy 50th group yesterday (visit retro forum) but still might be able to find a few more $$$$, how come you floggin' 'em?

Sorry PM'ing wasn't working...


----------

